# First Muskie



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Went out early this morning on a solo trip to West Branch as I have been having little luck in the Fall Brawl. Was on the water by 6am, beautiful calm and clear. Marked tons of fish on the west end in 30-40 FOW, water was 52 degrees, but nothing. went over to east end and trolled more with no action, water was 49 degrees . Have not had much luck last few trips out and was getting discouraged. Ran back down towards the dam and trolled bandits and then finally had a bite! The fish was on and I enjoyed the fight. I could tell it was a nice fish just not sure what species. I was only 25 yards from the rock wall and wind was blowing me into it constantly. I had to continually drive the boat up the breeze while fighting the fish. Was able to get safe distance away and then bring her in. I got my net ready but somehow got it entangled with my other casting rods. Lure, had quiet a cluster F going on. I ended up just releasing that lure from the snap swivel to free my net and net the fish. She barely fit in my hand-me-down walleye net. Got her in the boat for some quick pictures and a measure of approximately 33” (measuring tape only went to 30’). Got her back in the water and ran some water over her gills till she swam away! 

Got her trolling a rainbow bandit on 15’ braid, no leader. Was so Awesome and definitely what I needed. Biggest fish I’ve ever caught!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Great job, first one is awesome. Now I think that musky hooked you to, lol!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your personal best. .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats on your first muskie! Welcome to the musky club and kiss all your money goodbye.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Ima say it in a nice way before anyone else does so in a rude fashion.
Please understand I'm not trying to belittle you or your catch, only trying to share good musky info.

First off,my first musky picture looked just like yours and I probably killed it due to poor handling,even as it swam away appearing just fine.

That vertical one hand hold is deadly to musky and the flopping around for a measurement of such a small musky really beats them up and takes its toll on them.

Mortality rates on C & R fish is much higher than most think, especially with musky and if the fish is not handled properly and quickly.

While I'm sure you did your best, I would suggest next time going for a vertical hold (I do understand you were solo and wanted a picture) and forgoing the measurement unless it's a trophy. 
Honestly I cant recall the last time I actually measured a C & R fish as it puts so much more stress on them with the extra handling while they beat themselves up.

Anyways, as I said above,welcome to the musky club and I hope you get many more and your passion grows.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> Ima say it in a nice way before anyone else does so in a rude fashion.
> Please understand I'm not trying to belittle you or your catch, only trying to share good musky info.
> 
> First off,my first musky picture looked just like yours and I probably killed it due to poor handling,even as it swam away appearing just fine.
> ...


 Saw a dead 3ft muskie at Milton Sunday.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dane101 said:


> Saw a dead 3ft muskie at Milton Sunday.


For being such a bad ass predator, they dont handle the punches very well.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice job my man! I’ve got the itch now... seen a video with joe Tomas from the clowns and he was fishing w. Branch using smaller cranks, I think that’s the way to go on that lake for the skis


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How'd the filets look? Nice and white with the cool water in guessing? Hard to beat fresh pan fried muskie


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> How'd the filets look? Nice and white with the cool water in guessing? Hard to beat fresh pan fried muskie


Stirring the pot. Couldn't wait for the Regular Stirrer to show up, eh?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> How'd the filets look? Nice and white with the cool water in guessing? Hard to beat fresh pan fried muskie


My friends and I kept a small ice water muskie once many years just to give it a taste out of curiosity.
Taste just like they smell.

More power to those who would harvest any legal fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muskie and pike are two of the best eating fresh water fish out there....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

cincinnati said:


> Stirring the pot. Couldn't wait for the Regular Stirrer to show up, eh?


Pot stirring? No.

Proud supporter of eating predatory fish of ALL species? YEP! 

MURICA


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Unfortunately there are some folks on social platforms that have low social skill capabilities and get off on harassing and trolling others.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never gotten into trolling on message boards. But I have eaten both muskie and pike. And both of them were fantastic. When filleted and handled properly they are VERY good eating fish.
I dont keep them that often. Actually since my grandma in law passed I have not kept a muskie or pike since. I enjoy cutting up saugeyes an crappies better.
She specifically asked for us to keep her muskie.
We never kept all we caught. But why not keep one if it might not make it. I hardly ever target them. I only catch them when I'm going after other species.
With that said. I agree with karl,if you going to target muskie with the intent of releasing them you should be properly equipped.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've never gotten into trolling on message boards. But I have eaten both muskie and pike. And both of them were fantastic. When filleted and handled properly they are VERY good eating fish.
> I dont keep them that often. Actually since my grandma in law passed I have not kept a muskie or pike since. I enjoy cutting up saugeyes an crappies better.
> She specifically asked for us to keep her muskie.
> We never kept all we caught. But why not keep one if it might not make it. I hardly ever target them. I only catch them when I'm going after other species.
> With that said. I agree with karl,if you going to target muskie with the intent of releasing them you should be properly equipped.


Oh,dont get me wrong. If I thought muskie tasted good, I'd keep a small one occasionally and I'd never bash anyone else for it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Karl Wolf said:


> Oh,dont get me wrong. If I thought muskie tasted good, I'd keep a small one occasionally and I'd never bash anyone else for it.


Yes sir. To each there own. I've had people tell me they thought crappie were disgusting,lol. 
Some areas around the mid east coast they toss back yellow perch and keep white perch,whaaaaaat??? Crazy! Butttt....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm just glad I'm not the only one that's not a closet muskie pike and sometimes bass eater. These fish are not the unicorns everyone believes them to be.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...2 cents.

Caught alot muskie from the branch. Only kept 1 bc fish inhaled lure and it had 1 treble in gills. 28" muskie. Processed later that night and cut into chunks...next night did the oil/fry and beer batter <bud light> FISH CHICKEN is what I called it. Ate/chewed like a chicken breast and tasted pretty good. I like my old bay season lol.

...I prefer a nice mid 20's northern pike once or twice a year...but for me if its caught legal like with any fish and all is good!

Fry em up.

Teaman.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Was raised on.eating northern pike, my dads favorite fish. Excellent eating especially through the ice.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...nice channel cat there for sure! Probably was hardest fish in that day???

Don.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol them pike put up a damn good fight through the ice. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've had pike a few times, thought they where pretty good. I always heard musky were nasty so waited for an ice musky and a small one.
I didn't like it at all.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...awesome for sure!

...always love me my cats! Anyway back to <post> I'm sure blood was running with that muskie caught and what seems to have been a epic ordeal with wind/rocks ... whatnot... let alone with being by yourself. For me it's a smaller muskie and the up down photo sure will tickle some folks...lessons learned and notes takin. Shoot! Never here of bs about mouth hanging a 40 lb. Flathead for a picture lol.

...more guts and junk in those fish.

Nice muskie for sure.

Don.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've never caught a flathead big enough to hold in wrong. Hahahaha


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

westbranch muskie




__
twistedcatfish1971


__
Apr 13, 2014




My first muskie! Caught ten feet from shore on the dam friday 4-11-14 @ 7:40 pm. 8 minute...





My 1st muskie 2014 at da westbranch dam. Look up the original post for story...I'm still trying to figure this <new> system out...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well shoot!!! 

There ya go lol.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Saugeyefisher said:


> With that said. I agree with karl,if you going to target muskie with the intent of releasing them you should be properly equipped.


What’s else should I be equipped with for proper handling of them? Jaw spreaders?

I also fish alone solo often which makes landing the fish and taking pics super hard. I was supposed juiced about the musky and hope it made. I don’t take pics of every fish but this was cool.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> westbranch muskie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


‘thx for the reply and nice fish! I don’t think. I could of got one that big in alone. Maybe I need a bigger net.
I kinda figured if the fish was to big for my net then that’s a problem I would welcome. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WeirPhishin said:


> What’s else should I be equipped with for proper handling of them? Jaw spreaders?
> 
> I also fish alone solo often which makes landing the fish and taking pics super hard. I was supposed juiced about the musky and hope it made. I don’t take pics of every fish but this was cool.


I dont target them. But these guys will chime in. Or go check out the muskie board ,its pretty active. 
But heavy enough gear to get them in fast. Large net,side cutters,fish grips,fillet knife ......
Should do the job.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

We have fish dinners with various species (trout, crappie, walleye, pike) during upper Michigan trips and pike is normally the favorite of the bunch. May and October, so maybe some have had lesser results during the hotter weather. Would keep more if they weren't a pain to clean.

Buddy who takes us out musky fishing up here uses a cradle when possible. Looks pretty safe for fish and fisherman but not sure how easy it would be to handle solo. Keeps fish vertical no chance of lure getting stuck in the net, or a finger.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> westbranch muskie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bars on that fish!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

WeirPhishin said:


> What’s else should I be equipped with for proper handling of them? Jaw spreaders?
> 
> I also fish alone solo often which makes landing the fish and taking pics super hard. I was supposed juiced about the musky and hope it made. I don’t take pics of every fish but this was cool.


I have jaw spreaders but have never actually used them yet. Really the only gear I have is a big ass net and some long needle nose. Been wanting to get some new cutters (dropped in water),not just for the fish but myself also. Those musky hooks are BIG


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats on your first muskie!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

WeirPhishin said:


> Went out early this morning on a solo trip to West Branch as I have been having little luck in the Fall Brawl. Was on the water by 6am, beautiful calm and clear. Marked tons of fish on the west end in 30-40 FOW, water was 52 degrees, but nothing. went over to east end and trolled more with no action, water was 49 degrees . Have not had much luck last few trips out and was getting discouraged. Ran back down towards the dam and trolled bandits and then finally had a bite! The fish was on and I enjoyed the fight. I could tell it was a nice fish just not sure what species. I was only 25 yards from the rock wall and wind was blowing me into it constantly. I had to continually drive the boat up the breeze while fighting the fish. Was able to get safe distance away and then bring her in. I got my net ready but somehow got it entangled with my other casting rods. Lure, had quiet a cluster F going on. I ended up just releasing that lure from the snap swivel to free my net and net the fish. She barely fit in my hand-me-down walleye net. Got her in the boat for some quick pictures and a measure of approximately 33” (measuring tape only went to 30’). Got her back in the water and ran some water over her gills till she swam away!
> 
> Got her trolling a rainbow bandit on 15’ braid, no leader. Was so Awesome and definitely what I needed. Biggest fish I’ve ever caught!
> 
> ...


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

They are a fun fish to catch for sure - congrats!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

WeirPhishin said:


> What’s else should I be equipped with for proper handling of them? Jaw spreaders?


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Also need a big set of Boga Gripp’s and be sure to torpedo it back into the water head first. (Where’s L.K.?)
Congrats on your fish, nice job fishing solo!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Large musky net leave fish in it while getting hooks out, 11 inch pliers. Jaw spreader, knipex hook cutters are the main things. Always support from belly and grab em by thick part behind gill. Not inside, if they small just unhook no pic and let em fly. Musky are sort of fragile and dealing with them isn’t easy less handling the better. Keep off off carpet, metal etc it will pull thier slime coat off.


----------

